# Hitting three weeks



## Ana_Nurse (Oct 24, 2009)

So I am hitting the third week of my husband being gone. I still have that nasty feeling in my stomach... I am sure everyone knows which one! I wish this would go away. I remember the last time I felt this pain I was much younger and when I got married I thought there was nothing this man could do or would do to make me feel this way. BOY WAS I WRONG!!! I feel like not getting out of bed some days and not making dinner but since I have a kid I don't really have a choice but to keep moving. I want to desperately call him but I know it wSould only push him further away. So I am posting this to get rid of some of this desperate feeling. I have also been toying with the whole What if scenario! What if he is seeing or sleeping with other women, what if he is never coming back... a lot of what if's. I need some encouraging words everyone!!!


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

I hear you LOUD AND CLEAR! i am so sorry u are going through this too! mine was all of a dudden about 3 and a half months ago. i keep pushing forward for me and my girls...and also my h...i still feel sick, still dont want to get out of bed, let alone actually do anything. i do, and i do it well. for my family! keep your chin up, and care for yourself and child first...


----------



## robinadkins (Oct 24, 2009)

I know how your feeling. My husband verbally and sometimes physcialy abused me. He owend the home that we lived in. (It was his before we were married.) So I was the one who left. I felt I had no choice, he was thowing funiture and thowing things off our table and calling me names. Then when he went to his "friend's" I left. He called me three time 1) to ask me if I took the computers 2)to ask me if I took the motrin and 3)to ask me if I took the video machine.
I called to try to work things out, which he refused. He said that he could not even to smoke (he frequently smokes pot and had no job, I have always worked.) 
Then two weeks later he moves in his girlfriend, which, I did not even know that he had.
I still cry...its been 1 month...I don't know why. I have loved him since 5th grade. (We have only been married one year and lived together 2 years before that.)
But, you know what...he was no great prize. But, who can understand why we love who we love.
But, I will survive this and so will you...hang in there. 
Sorry this is so long.


----------

